

D'Artagnan and Internet, or working on the problem of bad links  - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0075/

======
chrismorgan
I'd have to say that Microsoft is almost the worst offender with broken links
that I've ever come across.

Only GitHub surpasses it.

